# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  فرص عمل

## زهره التوليب

Jordan University Of Science And Technology  *إعلان*  تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن حاجتها الى ما يلي:-
*أولا: إيفاد مهندسين للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه في تخصص هندسة الطيران:-*
       وفق الشروط التالية:-
    - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
   - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية في تخصص الطيران او القوى الحرارية من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيدجداً"*.
   - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية او هندسة الطيران من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيدجداً"*. 

*ثانيا: تعيين* *أعضاء هيئة تدريس من حملة درجة الدكتوراه في التخصصات التالية في كلية تكنولوجيا الحاسوب والمعلومات:-*
*- الحوسبة البيولوجية* *(Bioinformatic)*
*- التصميم الجغرافيكي* *(Graphic Design)*
*- هندسة البرمجيات* *(Software Engineering)*
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
 - ان يكون غير ملتزم بالعمل لأي جهة حكومية او رسمية.
 - ان يكون حاصلاًعلى درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة معترف بها.
       - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجتي البكالوريوس والماجستير في تخصص علوم الحاسوب بتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيدجداً"*.
*ثالثاً: تعيين أعضاء هيئة تدريس من حملة درجة الدكتوراه في التخصصات التالية في كلية تكنولوجيا  الحاسوب والمعلومات:-*
*     - نظم معلومات صحية* *(Health Information Systems)*
*  - نظم معلومات جغرافية* *(Geographic Information Systems)*
* - تفاعل الإنسان والآلة* *(Human-Computer Interaction)*
*  - تحليل وتصميم النظم* *(System Analysis and Design)*
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
   - ان يكون غير ملتزم بالعمل لأي جهة حكومية او رسمية.
     - ان يكون حاصلاًعلى درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة معترف بها.
   - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجة الماجستير في التخصص المطلـوب او تخصـص مساند له (علوم الحاسوب) بتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيدجداً"*.
*رابعاً: تعيين محاضرين متفرغين من حملة درجة الماجستير في كلية تكنولوجيا الحاسوب وفق الشروط التالية:-* 
    - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
   - ان يكون غير ملتزم بالعمل لأي جهة حكومية او رسمية.
    - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجتي البكالوريوس والماجستير في تخصص علوم الحاسوب من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيدجداً"*.
   - تعطى الأولوية لأوائل خريجي جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية.

 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الأربعاء الموافق 6/5/2009 ولغاية مساء يوم الأربعاء الموافق 20/5/2009 مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة مصدقة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية العامة.
 2- صورة مصدقة عن معادلة شهادة من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي لخريجي الدول العربية والأجنبية.
 3- صورة مصدقة عن شهادة عضوية النقابة. 
 4- صورة مصدقة عن ترخيص مزاولة المهنة.
 5- صورة مصدقة عن الخبرات العملية.  
 6- صورة عن دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية وجواز السفر.
 7- صورة عن شهادة إنهاء خدمة العلم أو الإعفاء أو التأجيل.
 8- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة.




جامعه اليرموك



  *مهندس مختبر* * الوظيفة* *الرجاء الاطلاع على التفاصيل* *التخصص* *21/05/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              بكالوريوس*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              كلية الحجاوي*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    إعــــــلان 
تعلن جامعة اليرموك عن حاجتها إلى ملء وظيفة مهندس مختبرضمن الشروط التالية:
1.أن يكون المتقدم من حملة درجة البكالوريوس في احد التخصصات التالية بتقدير لا يقل عن جيدجداً 
منجامعة معترف بها، وان تكون الدراسة بالانتظام.
 أ  -  هندسة الإتصالات ب -  هندسة الحاسبات. ج-  هندسة النظم والمعلوماتية الطبية الحيوية.  
2.أن لا يقل معدل المتقدم في الثانوية العامة / الفرع العلمي عن (80%).
3.أن يجيد المتقدم استخدام الكمبيوتر والبرمجيات الحديثة.
4.أن يجيد المتقدم اللغة الإنجليزية.
5.أن يكون المتقدم غير ملتزم لأي جهة أخرى.
6.يفضل من لديه خبرة في مجال الوظيفة المطلوبة.

 *الملاحظات*
 تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة شؤون العاملين معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقـة البكالوريوس وكشف علامات البكالوريوس والثانوية العامـة، والخبرات العمليّة، وعضوية النقابة، 
وصورة عن بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وشهادة الميلاد وصورة شخصية وذلك في موعد أقصاه 21 / 5 /2009م.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اروح اشتغل في شركة ابوي احسنلي لا بدي شهاده ولا بدي اشي عل نيه بشتغل وبتعلم من احسن المهندسين .


تقبلي مروووري 
Zicooo_10

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh                      
> _يسلموا_


العفو  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

*اعلان*  تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن حاجتها الى تعيين عدد من الأشخاص بالوظائف التالية:-
*1-   * *أعضاء هيئة تدريس في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية.*
    وفق الشروط التالية:-
  - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.  
 - حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الهندسة الكيميائية من جامعة معترف بها.
  - حاصل على درجتي البكالوريوس والماجستير في الهندسة الكيميائية وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيدجداً.
 - يفضل من هو في تخصص الديناميكا الحرارية.
  - يفضل من لديه خبرة واسعة في (Computer aided process design).

*2-   * *أعضاء هيئة تدريس في قسم العلوم الطبية المساندة في التخصصات أدناه:-*
*§      * *تخصص سمع.*
    وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
  - حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه *او* الماجستير في تخصص السمع من جامعة  معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
  - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص السمع *او* التمريض من جامعة  معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.

*§      * *تخصص نطق*
    وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
  - حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه *او* الماجستير في تخصص النطق من جامعة  معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
  - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص النطق *او* اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.

*3-   * *مهندس مختبر في قسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
  - أن يكون اردني الجنسية.
   - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بتقديـر لا يقـل عن جيد جداً.
  - قادر على التعامل مع أجهزة مختبرات الهندسة الطبية والالكترونية وأجهزة الحاسوب.

 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 17/5/2009 ولغاية مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 28/5/2009 مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة مصدقة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية العامة.
 2- صورة مصدقة عن معادلة شهادة من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي لخريجي الدول العربية والأجنبية.
 3- صورة مصدقة عن شهادة عضوية النقابة. 
 4- صورة مصدقة عن الخبرات العملية.  
 5- صورة عن دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية وجواز السفر.
 6- صورة عن شهادة إنهاء خدمة العلم أو الإعفاء أو التأجيل.
 7- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة.

----------


## محمد العزام

ما بدهم علوم سياسية 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا زهرة مش شايف ولا شغلة للدبلوم .  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

* << قائمة  		الوظائف* 
  *(أعضاء هيئة تدريس، محاضرين متفرغين)، ومساعدي تدريس* * الوظيفة* *أكثر من تخصص (حسب الشاغر والشروط والتفصيلات أدناه)* *التخصص* *18/06/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              دكتوراه أو ماجستير أو بكالوريس (حسب الشاغر والشروط والتفصيلات أدناه)*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              اكثر من كلية*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    * تعلن جامعة اليرموك عن حاجتها إلى تعيين أعضاء هيئة تدريس، ومحاضرين متفرغين، ومساعدي تدريس، من حملة درجة الدكتوراه، ومن حملة درجة الماجستير، ومن حملة درجة البكالوريوس، وحسب الشروط والتفصيلات التالية :

*  *القسم* *التخصص المطلوب* *المؤهل العلمي* *أولاً : كلية الآداب* *- قسم اللغة العربية وآدابها*
*لغويات تطبيقية، نقد أدبي حديث، لسانيات حديثة* * اللغة والنحو* *دكتوراة ، ماجستير* *دكتوراة* *- قسم اللغة النجليزية وآدابها*
*أدب ونقد، لغويات* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم التاريخ*
*تاريخ الاردن المعاصر، تاريخ العالم الحديث المعاصر* *دكتوراة* *- قسم العلوم السياسية*
*العلوم السياسية* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم علم الاجتماع والخدمه الاجتماعية*
*خدمة اجتماعية،  علم اجتماع* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم الجغرافيا*
*استشعار عن بعد، خرائط رقمية، تقنيات جغرافية حديثة، نظم معلومات جغرافية، جغرافيا طبيعية.* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم اللغات الحديثة*
*اللغة الالمانية والادب الالماني، اللغة الاسبانية والادب الاسباني، اللغة الروسية والادب الروسي، اللغة الايطالية والادب الايطالي، اللغة الفرنسية(أدب ولغويات).* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم الترجمة*
*الترجمة* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *ثانياً : كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الادارية* *- قسم المحاسبة*
*محاسبة* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم الاقتصاد*
*اقتصاد مالي* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم التسويق*
*تسويق* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم العلوم المالية والمصرفية*
*ماية ومصرفية* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم الادارة العامة*
*ادارة عامة* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم ادارة الاعمال*
*ادارة اعمال* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *ثالثاً : كلية التربية* *- قسم المناهج والتدريس*
*مناهج اللغة العربية وأساليب تدريسها* *مناهج العلوم وأساليب تدريسها* *مناهج الدراسات الاجتماعية* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة* *- قسم علم النفس الارشادي والتربوي*
*علم النفس التربوي* *ارشاد نفسي* *تربية خاصة* *قياس وتقويم/ وحدة تحليل البيانات* *علم نفس اكلينيكي* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *ماجستير* *ماجستير* *- قسم الادارة واصول التربية*
*ادارة تربوية* *دكتوراة (برتبة أستاذ مشارك)* *رابعاً : كلية الحجاوي للهندسة التكنولوجية* *- قسم هندسة الالكترونيات*
*الالكترونيات* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم الاتصالات*
*الاتصالات* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم هندسة الحاسبات*
*الحاسبات* *دكتوراة* *- قسم هندسة القوى*
*القوى* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *- قسم هندسة النظم والمعلوماتية الطبية الحيوية*
*نظم طبية حيوية، معلوماتية طبية حيوية* *دكتوراة، ماجستير* *خامساً : كلية الفنون الجميلة* *- قسم الموسيقى*
*العزف على آلة الكمان، العزف على آلة البيانو، العزف على آلات النفخ الخشبية، العزف على آلات النفخ النحاسية* *عازف او عازفة بيانو للمرافقة الموسيقية* *ماجستير أو دكتوراه* *بكالوريس في الاقل* *- قسم الفنون التشكيلية*
*الفنون التشكيلية* *ماجستير أو دكتوراه* *- قسم التصميم والفنون التطبيقية*
*تصميم الجرافيك، التصميم الداخلي* *ماجستير أو دكتوراه* *- قسم الدراما*
*السينما والتلفزيون* *ماجستير أو دكتوراه* *سادساً : كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات وعلوم الحاسوب* *أقسام الكلية* *علوم الحاسوب، نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية، نظم المعلومات الادارية* *دكتوراة* *سابعاً : كلية الاعلام* *- قسم الاذاعة والتلفزيون*
*الاذاعة والتلفزيون* *دكتوراة او ماجستيرأو بكالوريس* *- قسم الصحافة*
*تحرير صحفي* *دكتوراة أو ماجستير أو بكالوريس* *- قسم العلاقات العامة والاعلان*
*علاقات عامة واعلان* *Graphic Design* *دكتوراة أو ماجستير أو بكالوريس* *بكالوريوس* *ثامناًً : كلية التربية الرياضية* 

*تربية رياضية (سباحة)* *ماجستير ( مساعد تدريس)* *تاسعاًً : كلية الشريعة والدراسات الاسلامية(قبول الطلبات معلق مؤقتا)* *أقسام الكلية* *الحديث الشريف وعلومه* *التفسير وعلوم القرآن* *التربية الاسلامية* *الاقتصاد والمصارف الاسلامية* *الاعلام* *الدعوة* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة* *دكتوراة أو ماجستير* *دكتوراة* *عاشراً : كلية القانون* 

*- قسم القانون الخاص*
*القانون خاص* *دكتوراة ( برتبة استاذ)* *- قسم القانون العام*
*القانون الاداري، القانون الدولي* *دكتوراة* *الحادي عشر : كلية العلوم* *- قسم الكيمياء*
*كيمياء عضوية* *الكيمياء* *دكتوراة* *ماجستير( مساعد تدريس)* *- قسم علوم الارض والبيئة*
*صخور نارية متحولة، طبقات، مستحاثات* *دكتوراة* *- قسم العلوم الحياتية*
*كيمياء حيوية، فسيولوجيا الحيوان* *نبات، علوم حياتية أو تقنيات حيوية* *دكتوراة* *ماجستير ( مساعد تدريس)* *شريطة أن يكون بكالوريوس أحياء أو علوم طبية* *- قسم الرياضيات*
*رياضيات* *رياضيات* *دكتوراة* *ماجستير (مساعد تدريس)* *- قسم الفيزياء*
*فيزياء* *ماجستير (مساعد تدريس)* 
 *الملاحظات*
 *-    أن لا يقل التقدير في درجتي البكالوريوس والماجستير عن جيد.*
*-        * *أن يتقن اللغة الإنجليزية ومهارات استخدام الحاسوب.*
*-        * *أن يكون حاصلاً على الدكتوراه من جامعة تعترف بها جامعة اليرموك.*
*-        * *يفضل من لديه خبرة في التدريس الجامعي.*
*تقدم الطلبات إلى قسم شؤون هيئة التدريس بدائرة شؤون العاملين مدعمة بصور غير مستردة عن الشهادات العلمية ( البكالوريوس، الماجستير، الدكتوراه)، وكشوف العلامات، ومعادلة المؤهلات العلمية من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي، كشف علامات الثانوية العامة، وشهادات الخبرة (إن وجدت)، وصورة عن بطاقة الأحوال المدنية، وصورة شخصية في موعد أقصاه 18/6/2009 .*

----------


## زهره التوليب

* << قائمة  		الوظائف* 
  *طاهي مأكولات غربية* * الوظيفة* *طعام وشراب غربي* *التخصص* *18/06/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              دبلوم متوسط*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              دائرة الخدمات العامة*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    		 			 				 				    تعلن جامعة اليرمـوك عن حاجتها إلى ملء وظيفة (طاهــي مأكولات غربية) ضمن الشروط المبينة التالية:
 1.شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط تخصص طعام وشراب غربي.
 2.خبرة في مجال العمل لا تقل عن خمس سنوات، ويفضل خبرة فنادق درجة أولى
 3.ان لا يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين من العمر.
 4. ان يكون اردني الجنسية.

 *الملاحظات*
 *تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة شؤون العاملين معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقـة الدبلــوم، وكشف علامـــات الدبلــوم وكشف علامات الثانويــة العامــة، وشهــادات الخبرة العمليّــــة وصورة عن بطاقـــــة الأحوال المدنيـــة وشهادة الميــلاد وصورة شخصيّـــة 
وذلك في موعد أقصاه 18 /6/2009م.*

----------


## زهره التوليب

*مهندس ميكانيك، مراقب ابنية، حاسب كميات، مساح، رسام معماري* * الوظيفة* *حسب الشروط داخل الاعلان* *التخصص* *18/06/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              حسب الشروط داخل الاعلان*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              الدائرة الهندسية*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    *  اعلان تعلن جامعة اليرمـوك عن حاجتها إلى ملء الوظائف التالية على حسـاب المشــاريع ضمن الشروط المبينة أدناه:-
 الوظيفة الشــــــروط مهندس ميكانيك 1. درجة البكالوريوس تخصص هندسة ميكانيكية.
2. خبرة خمس سنوات في مجال التدفئة والتكييف وتصميم المباني.
مراقب أبنية 1. شهادة الدبلــوم المتوســــط تخصص هندسة مدنية.
2. خبرة خمس سنوات.
أو 1. شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة.
2. خبرة عشرة سنوات.
حاسب كميات 1. شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط تخصص هندسة مدنية.
2. خبرة خمس سنوات.
3. إجادة استخدام الحاسوب.
مسّــاح 1. شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط تخصص مساحة.
2. خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد عن عشرة سنوات .
3. معرفــة باستخدام Total Station   والأجهــزة المساحيــة الأخــرى، واستخدام الإحداثيات والرسم على الكمبيوتر.
رسام معماري 1. شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط تخصص هندسة معمارية.
2. خبرة عشرة سنوات.
3. معرفة بالرسم على الكمبيوتر، واستخدام (AutoCad.3D ) .
* 
 *الملاحظات*
  *يشترط في من يتقدم لاي من هذه الوظائف أن يكون أردني الجنسيّة.* * تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة شؤون العاملين معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقـة البكالوريوس/ الدبلــوم، وكشف علامـــات البكالوريوس/ الدبلــوم وكشف علامات الثانويــة العامــة، 
وشهــادات الخبرة العمليّــــة وصورة عن بطاقـــــة الأحوال المدنيـــة وشهادة الميــلاد وصورة شخصيّـــة 
وذلك في موعد أقصاه 18 /6/2009م.*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

*اعلان*  تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن رغبتها في تعيين ممرضات قانونيات وفقاً للشروط التالية:-
     - ان تكون أردنية الجنسية.  
      - ان تكون حاصلة على درجة البكالوريوس في التمريض من جامعة معترف بها بتقدير  لا يقل عن جيد.
  - لديها تسجيلاً دائماً لدى نقابة الممرضين.
  - لديها ترخيص مزاولة المهنة.
 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 7/6/2009 ولغاية مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 11/6/2009 مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية  العامة.
   2– صورة عن شهادة مزاولة المهنة.
       3- صورة عن عضوية النقابة.
   4- السيرة الذاتية.
   5- صورة عن هوية الأحوال المدنية.
 6- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يعطيكِ العافيه


الله يعافيك
شكرا عالمرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

Jordan University Of Science And Technology  *اعلان*  تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن حاجتها الى تعيين عدد من الأشخاص بالوظائف التالية:-
*1-* *محاضرين متفرغين من حملة درجة الماجستير للعمل في قسم العمارة/ كلية العمارة والتصميم.*
   وفق الشروط التالية:- 
 -      أردني الجنسية.
 -  حاصل على درجة الماجستير في تخصص العمارة *او* الهندسة المعمارية من جامعة معترف بها بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
 -  حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص العمارة *او* الهندسة المعمارية من جامعة معترف بها بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
  - تقديم ملف *(portfolio)* يبين فيه الخبرات السابقة في مجال التخصص.

*2-* *مساعد بحث وتدريس (لغايات الإيفاد) للحصول على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في تخصص العمارة الداخلية والتصميم الداخلي* *(Interior Architecture & Design)**.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
     - أردني الجنسية.
     - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص العمارة *او* الهندسة المعمارية *او* الفنون الجميلة/ تخصص تصميم داخلي من جامعة معترف بها بتقديـر لا يقـل عن جيد جداً.
 - تقديم ملف *(portfolio)* يبين فيه الخبرات السابقة في مجال التخصص.

*3-* *مساعد بحث وتدريس (لغايات الإيفاد) للحصول على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في تخصص التصميم والاتصال المرئي* *(Visual Design & Communication)**.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
     - أردني الجنسية.
     - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الفنون الجميلة/ تخصص تصميم مرئي *او* جرافيكي من جامعة معترف بها بتقديـر لا يقـل عن جيد جداً.
 - تقديم ملف *(portfolio)* يبين فيه الخبرات السابقة في مجال التخصص.

*4-* *طبيب اختصاص طب أسرة.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
 - أردني الجنسية. 
 - حاصل على شهادة الاختصاص العالي *او* البورد الأردني في طب  الأسرة.



 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 28/6/2009 ولغاية مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 9/7/2009 خلال ساعات الدوام الرسمي من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الثالثة مساءاً مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية العامة.
 2- صورة عن معادلة شهادة من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي لخريجي الدول العربية والأجنبية.
 3-  صورة من ترخيص مزاولة المهنة للوظيفة رقم (4).
 4- صورة عن شهادة عضوية النقابة. 
 5- صورة عن الخبرات العملية.  
 6- صورة عن دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية وجواز السفر.
 7- صورة عن شهادة إنهاء خدمة العلم أو الإعفاء أو التأجيل.
 8- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

Jordan University Of Science And Technology  *اعلان* تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن حاجتها الى إيفاد مهندسين للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه في تخصص هندسة الطيران وفقاً للشروط التالية:-
    - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.
   - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الطيران او في الهندسة الميكانيكية من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيد جداً"*.
   - ان يكون حاصلاً على درجة الماجستير في هندسة الطيران او في الهندسة الميكانيكية/ تخصص القوى الحرارية من جامعة معترف بها وبتقدير لا يقل عن *"جيد جداً"*. 
 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الأحد الموافق 21/6/2009 ولغاية الساعة الثالثة من مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 2/7/2009 مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية العامة.
 2- صورة عن معادلة شهادة من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي لخريجي الدول العربية والأجنبية.
 3- صورة عن شهادة عضوية النقابة. 
 4- صورة عن الخبرات العملية.  
 5- صورة عن دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية وجواز السفر.
 6- صورة عن شهادة إنهاء خدمة العلم أو الإعفاء أو التأجيل.
 7- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة.

----------


## قلم الأسى

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فارس الأحلام

يعطيكي الف عافية

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بلاقي عندك شغل بالسويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و يا ريت يكون في بنت حتى اتزوجها و اخذ الجنسيه :Db465236ff: 

بس يكون الشغل بعد سنتين من الان :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

Jordan University Of Science And Technology  *اعلان* تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية عن حاجتها الى تعيين عدد من الأشخاص بالوظائف التالية:-
*1-** مبرمج.*
   وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.  
    - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسوب *او* علوم الحاسوب *او* نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
       - معرفة اللغات والبرمجيات التالية: ASP.Net , Oracle.
         - إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية قراءة وكتابة ومحادثة.

*2- مهندس حاسوب.*
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
   - ان يكون أردني الجنسية.  
              - حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسوب بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
       - معرفة اللغات والبرمجيات التالية: ASP.Net , SQL, PHP.
         - إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية قراءة وكتابة ومحادثة.

*3- فني صيانة أجهزة الحاسوب.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
              - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
          - حاصل على درجة الدبلوم في إحدى تخصصات تكنولوجيا المعلومات. 
            - يفضل من لديه خبرة عملية في مجال صيانة أجهزة الحاسوب الشخصي والشبكات.

*4- فني صيانة أجهزة علمية.   * 
 وفق الشروط التالية:-
             - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
             - حاصل على شهادة الدبلوم (ناجح بالامتحان الشامل) في الهندسة الطبية *او* احد تخصصات الهندسة الالكترونية *او* الاتصالات.
           - ان يكون لديه خبره لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في صيانة الأجهزة الطبية والمخبرية.
           - ان يكون لديه إلمام كاف بتطبيقات الحاسوب واللغة الانجليزية.

*5- محاسب.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
             - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
             - حاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس تخصص محاسبة *او* علوم مالية ومصرفية بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد .

*6- فني نجارة.   * 
   وفق الشروط التالية:-
             - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
        - حاصل على شهادة الدبلوم (ناجح بالامتحان الشامل) بعد الثانوية العامة في أعمال النجارة وبخبرة عملية لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.
              - *او* حاصل على شهادة الثانوية الصناعية وبخبرةعملية في أعمال النجارةلا تقل عن خمس سنوات.
          - *او* حاصل على شهادة مركز تدريب مهني (سنتين دراسيتين) *او* شهادة تدريب مهني بمستوى *ماهر* وبخبرة عملية لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات.
          - ان يجتاز الامتحان العملي والتحريري المقرر لهذه الوظيفة.

*7- فني أثاث معدني.   * 
  وفق الشروط التالية:-
             - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
              - حاصل على شهادة الثانوية الصناعية وبخبرة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في أعمال الأثاث المعدني.
                - *او* حاصل على شهادة مركز تدريب مهني (سنتين دراسيتين) *او* شهادة تدريب مهني بمستوى *ماهر* وبخبرة عملية لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات.
           - ان يجتاز الامتحان العملي المقرر لهذه الوظيفة.

*8- فني لحام.   * 
 وفق الشروط التالية:-
              - أن يكون أردني الجنسية.
            - حاصل على شهادة الدبلوم (ناجح بالامتحان الشامل) في أعمال اللحام ولديه القدرة التامة على اللحام  بواسطة القوس الكهربائي واللحام تحت الغازات الخاملة.
            - ان يكون لديه خبرة عملية لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات. 
            - يفضل من لديه خبرة بتدريب الطلبة.
 تقدم الطلبات إلى وحدة الموارد البشرية في الجامعة اعتبارا من صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 25/8/2009 ولغاية الساعة الثانية من مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 3/9/2009 مرفقاً به الوثائق الثبوتية التالية:-
   1- صورة مصدقة عن جميع الشهادات العلمية وكشوف العلامات بالإضافة إلى كشف علامات الثانوية العامة.
 2- صورة مصدقة عن معادلة شهادة من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي للحاصلين على شهادات من مؤسسات تعليم عالي غير اردنيه.
 3- صورة مصدقة عن شهادة عضوية النقابة (2,1). 
 4- صورة مصدقة عن الخبرات العملية.  
 5- صورة عن دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية وجواز السفر.
 6- صورة عن شهادة إنهاء خدمة العلم أو الإعفاء أو التأجيل.
 7- صورة شخصية حديثة وملونة عدد (2).

----------


## زهره التوليب

* شركة برمجيات في عمان الأردن بحاجة إلى موظفين*

*1- محاسب مع خبرة في التعامل مع برامج ERP وتركيبها*
*2- مبرمج مع خبرة في برمجة وتركيب برامج ERP*

*الراتب حسب الكفاءة*

ترسل السيرة الذاتية على البريد الالكتروني amerdd@gmail.com
مع ذكر أسماء برامج ERP التي تم العمل عليها مع ذكر محتوياتها

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left] Job Basic Information:
C/C++ Software Developers
No. of Vacancies: 3 
Country :Jordan


Required Skills For This Job:

Solid programming skills in high level ********(s) [C/C++] are a must. If the graduation project was done on any is a strong plus. 

• Knowledge in Microsoft Windows API programming is a strong plus. 

• Background in Object-Oriented design and implementation desirable. 

• Must have excellent communication skills and be a strong team player. 

• Able to adjust to quickly changing priorities. 

•Fresh graduated

Note:Please include 3-4 lines describing your graduation project in your CV.

Interested candidates are welcome to send their CVs to the following Email Address: iman.alyamani@leadtools.com.jo

[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left] IN4MA, a startup company   in Amman concerned about IPhone, Silverlight and Drupal, is looking for fresh c++ and .net developers, interested candidates shall send their CVs to careers@in4ma.com. 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left] 
Exelcis - Jordan, Amman Branch is seeking a" Senior ASP.NET *** Developer" .

Required Skills:
- BS. in Computer Sciences, or related discipline, plus 3-5 years experience in programming & development.
- Expert with Visual Studio, AJAX, XML (XSL), ASPX, HTML, DHTML. **********, MS .NET architecture environment. Expert designing and developing .Net *** Services.

If you are Interested, please send your resume to "Jobs@AceBroker.com".

Notes :
www.AceBroker.com


Good Luck ....

[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

*مبرمج + مهندس شبكات* * الوظيفة* *حاسوب* *التخصص* *15/10/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              بكالوريوس*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              مركز الحاسب والمعلومات*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    إعــــــلان 
تعلن جامعة اليرمـوك عن حاجتها إلى ملء الوظائف التالية ضمن الشروط المبينة الآتية:
 الوظيفة الشروط مبرمج 1-درجة البكالوريوس تخصص علم الحاسوب او هندسة الحاسوب او ما يعادلها بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
2-ان يكون لديه خبرة سنة او اكثر في مجال برمجة اوراكل (ٍSQL,PL/SQL,Forms,Reports) باستخدام اخر اصدارات اوراكل 10 g or 9i .
مهندس شبكات 1-درجة البكالوريوس تخصص هندسة الحاسوب بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً .
2-ان لا يقل المعدل في الثانوية العامة عن 80 %.
 

 *الملاحظات*
 يشترط في من يتقدم لأي من هاتين الوظيفتين ما يلي:
 -أن تكون الدراسة بالانتظام.
 -أن لا يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين من العمر .
تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة الموارد البشرية معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقة البكالوريوس وكشف علامات البكالوريوس والثانوية العامة، بالإضافة إلى الخبرات العمليّة، وصورة عن بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وشهادة الميلاد وصورة شخصية وذلك في موعد أقصاه 15/ 10 /2009م.

*جامعة اليرموك
http://www.yu.edu.jo/jobs/jobsDetails.asp?key=89
*

----------


## زهره التوليب

*فني مختبر حاسوب + مساعد فني* * الوظيفة* *حاسوب* *التخصص* *15/10/2009*
*آخر موعد لتقديم               الطلبات* *              بكالوريوس + دبلوم*  *المؤهل العلمي المطلوب* *              كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات*  *الكلية/الدائرة*   *الشروط *    إعــــــلان 
تعلن جامعة اليرمـوك عن حاجتها إلى ملء الوظائف التالية ضمن الشروط المبينة الآتية:
 الوظيفة الشروط فني مختبر حاسوب 1-درجة البكالوريوس تخصص علوم حاسوب، أو نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية، 
            أو هندسة الحاسوب بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
2-ان لا يقل المعدل في الثانوية العامة عن 80%.
مساعد فني مختبر 1.شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط تخصص تكنولوجيا المعلومات او البرمجة بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً.
2.ان لا يقل المعدل في الثانوية العامة عن 75%.
 

 *الملاحظات*
 يشترط في من يتقدم لأي من هاتين الوظيفتين ما يلي:
 -أن يلتزم بالعمل لدى الجامعة لمدة ثلاث سنوات.
 -أن لا يكون ملتزماً في أية مؤسسة حكومية أو جامعة رسمية.
 -أن لا يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين من العمر .
تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة الموارد البشرية معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقة البكالوريوس/ شهادة الدبلوم المتوسط وكشف علامات البكالوريوس / الدبلوم المتوسط والثانوية العامة، 
بالإضافة إلى الخبرات العمليّة، وصورة عن بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وشهادة الميلاد وصورة شخصية 
وذلك في موعد أقصاه 15/ 10/2009م.

*جامعة اليرموك* *
http://www.yu.edu.jo/jobs/jobsDetails.asp?key=90
*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left] 
Exelcis, AceBroker – Jordan, Amman Branch is seeking a "Software Quality Officer". 

Required Skills:
- BS. in Computer Sciences, or related discipline, plus 1-2 years experience in SW Testing.
- Aware of the test life cycle. 
- Can apply different test techniques & Mechanism.
- Can report defects (bugs) and track their status.
- Can write test cases & execute them.
- Have very good writing and communication skills.
- English: Very Good.

If you are interested and qualified , Kindly send your resume to: "Jobs@AceBroker.com".

for further information, kindly visit "www.acebroker.com".

Good Luck ..... 
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

عمار و زهرة التوليب يعطيكم العافية
وانا شايف في طلب على تخصصنا  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ???... why ...???

مشكور بس لما اخلص جامعة رايح اقدم 

شكرا زهره علي العمل :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left]Arroyo, a leading Media company in Jordan is looking to fill the following vacancy:

- *** Developer, who has an experience in php/ mysql / ***design / CSS / **** ******.

if you are intersted and qualified, kindly send your resume to : "support@arroyo-http://www.facebook.com/l/8a578;group.com"

شركة ارويو
عمان - الصويفية - شارع الوكالات - مجمع مانجو الطابق الثالث
0797200090 

[/align]
Good Luck....

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

Job Vacancy

Job Vacancy in Riyadh IT SUPERVISOR/IT Manage
Job Vacancy in Riyadh ( IT SUPERVISOR/IT Manage):

To handle IT Department. The candidate should be savvy in networking, *** designing, programming and other computer program applications.



Required Skills:
- Master in Computer Sciences, or related discipline.(Must)
- 2-5 years experience in the same field.
- English: Very Good.


Offer Details:

1-Total Salary : [SR 11,250.00 ]

2-Housing: The college provides a residence or a housing allowance amounting to [SR 18,000] in addition to furniture allowance of 50% from the annual housing allowance, to be paid once as a furniture allowance.

3-Annual Allowance: Upon renewal of the contract, an allowance of standard rate shall be paid to any person who has spent one year from the date of his previous contract.

4-Number of Work Hours: Forty (48) hours per week, to be determined according to company standard, unless necessary extra hours are needed to accomplished the job.

5-Date Specified for Proceeding Work: (November 1,2009 ).

7-Annual Leave (30 day paid annual leave per year).

8-Health Insurance: The college covered insurance to treat in the private hospital for the maximum of three (3) family members.

If you are interested and qualified, Kindly send your resume to: kawaderjo@gmail.com 


Good Luck .....

----------


## زهره التوليب

إعــــــلان 
 تعلن جامعة اليرمـوك عن حاجتها لتعيين معلمين في المدرسة النموذجية :
رياضيات عربي لغة انجليزية تربية طفل  
 يشترط في من يتقدم لأي من هذه الوظائف ما يلي:
 -درجة البكالوريوس بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جداً ويفضل من لديه خبرة في التدريس.
 -أن لا يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين من العمر.
 -أن يكون خريجاً لإحدى الجامعات المعترف بها.

  *الملاحظات*
تقدم الطلبات إلى قسـم شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين بدائـرة الموارد البشرية معززة بصور غير مستردة عن مصدقة البكالوريوس وكشف علامات البكالوريوس والثانوية العامة والخبرات العمليّة، وصورة عن بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وشهادة الميلاد وصورة شخصيّة وذلك في موعد أقصاه 17 / 12 /2009م.

http://www.yu.edu.jo/index.php?optio...per&Itemid=266

----------


## MR.X

:SnipeR (35):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## MR.X

:Eh S(7): 

تحياتي الك ...

زمان القمر ما بان

طمنيني عنك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ان شاء الله بس نتخرج ..
الله يوفق الجميع ..
 :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------

